# Paph sangii



## Paul (Aug 18, 2008)

Another one!! 

I think I should have wait a few days but I can't!! :rollhappy:


----------



## Candace (Aug 18, 2008)

Neato.


----------



## fbrem (Aug 18, 2008)

that is awesome, Thanks


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 18, 2008)

:clap::clap:I wouldn't be able to wait either! Lookin' good - nice rich color!


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 18, 2008)

Congratulations,

Always a thrill to behold!

:drool:


----------



## Paul (Aug 18, 2008)

This species seems to be quite easy and quite fast growing IF you water quite a lot, with quite pure water (low salts as for Phrags)
I can testify this species doesn't like hot days very much, or you should provide high humidity and low light (mine is grown under high shade, in the greenhouse)
That species seems also to like quite cool nights and grows better from steptember to april in my home.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice sangii Paul!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2008)

That is just too cool!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice, thanx for the info.


----------



## jblanford (Aug 19, 2008)

That looks great Paul. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice! I love the colours! Does it open up any more than that?


----------



## Paul (Aug 24, 2008)

yes yes, I have to take new photos.


----------



## Corbin (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice I love them.


----------



## Paul (Aug 27, 2008)

Last update (the plant has dried a little too much...)


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 27, 2008)

Great looking sangii! Can you tell if there is any red coloration to the base of the plant?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2008)

I love it. It is so...different!


----------



## Paul (Aug 30, 2009)

blooms again...


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow Paul! Is this one spike with two flowers or two spikes?


----------



## Paul (Aug 30, 2009)

one spike, two flowers ... ;-)


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2009)

Spectacular!!! As Rick stated, it seems that there are two spikes! Is there an old one??? lol


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2009)

very, very nice Paul!!! One day I will start to really like them  ! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 30, 2009)

This really is a different species - it looks almost animal-like. Thanks for the vivid pics!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2009)

I think I must order one of these!


----------



## CodPaph (Aug 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Elena (Aug 30, 2009)

Very impressive, clearly a happy plant. 

The foliage pattern is very strong, how much light do you give it?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Very cool Paul!!!!

Why don't you self it and get some seed going?


----------



## Paul (Aug 31, 2009)

Rick said:


> Very cool Paul!!!!
> 
> Why don't you self it and get some seed going?



I'm waiting for pollens to cross it. the x self doesn't work with it


----------

